# Cat pee in every room, on every item! help!!



## Longfellow78 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi everyone,
This is my first post, and I'd be grateful for any assistance.

We have a 2 year old Foreign White boy neutered. We've had him for just over a year and he has all sorts of behavioural problems that have slowly gotten under control.

However, despite being fine at first and using his litter tray, for the last year he has been peeing everywhere pretty indiscriminately.
He will use the litter tray most of the time, but sometimes even when the tray is nearby he will pee on: Carpets, couches, sofas, work surfaces, on the fridge, in the sink, corners, tables, beds, basically EVERYwhere. We have spent several thousand pounds replacing things.

We have also had him checked for every normal explanation:

- He has no urinary infection.
- It is not spraying but normal peeing.
- We keep the litter very clean, have tried all types, have 3 trays (for 2 cats).
- He likes the litter I'm sure.
- We feed them seperately to litter area.
- We have cleaned pee areas with enzymatic, or thrown it out (soo many duvets).
- It is not fear of us or other cats (we have another older simaese, they get on very well - it's not her).
- It is not anxiety (we have had him medicated with clomicalm - no effect).
- It is not separation anxiety.
- We have paid a lot of money to a professor of cat psychology (HA!) at Bristol university, who was useless and had no idea and made up a load of stuff about how he was scared of us, it was a huge waste of money.
- He also pees in the garden sometimes, but they don't go out of the garden.
- We have used a feliway diffuser - no effect.
- It's not thyroid.

This is basically everything I have read online or from experts on what to try or what it could be. The only thing we haven't tried is the fabled confinement method, as this was a last resort.

My only conclusion is that because he came from a breeder who had about 25 cats in their house, he was never trained properly as a kitten that the litter tray was the only acceptible place to pee, and if he is nearby it, and its clean he will go there, but if he is nearby something (ANYthing) else vaguely suitable, then he will just go there instead.

Basically I think he thinks everywhere is a toilet. As we strictly avoid "punishing" him in any way when he disgraces himself, he has no reason to believe that he is wrong.

Does what I think sound feasible to any kindly cat expert on here, and if so is there any solution? Will confinement method work? We have taken to watching him like a hawk 24/7 and so far so good but it's very stressful (we are buying our third new sofa!).

Thanks a lot in advance 

George


----------



## hobbit (Dec 28, 2010)

just an idea,but he has been subjected to a few "smelly"prescriptions? MAYBE he is missing 1000s of cats round him & he feels a bit lost & is "crying" out for the others?? is it poss to let him out more? is there other cats in the area?,can you play with him to take his mind off things? they do love good old string.


----------



## hobbit (Dec 28, 2010)

id like 2 know if any1 has a cat wiv a tail that goz ova its back,(like a peke or a pomeranian) my kitty is 5yrs old & all her life her tail layz across the top ov her back,u pull it & it flips bk ova,she looks SO sweet & I luv her origionality! it only flops down wen she sleeps,she looks cute wen she runs coz her tail is STILL ova her back. Iv had her from a kitten,she woz born in my house,& her tail woz like it from day1.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

If he were mine, I'd definitely confine him to one small area, gradually allowing him access to other areas, under supervision. It does seem that you have tried everything else, well done you for your commitment and perseverance. It must be hard though 

I don't know if confining him will work or not, but it's worth a try surely? Good luck!


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Longfellow78 said:


> This is basically everything I have read online or from experts on what to try or what it could be. The only thing we haven't tried is the fabled confinement method, as this was a last resort.


Well since it does seem you have tried every other trick under the sun, I really can't think of anything else to suggest apart from confinement. It is only temporary though, and sometimes we do have to be cruel to be kind. No one wants a peeing everywhere cat, so temporary confinement is IMO better than the alternatives that are usually open to such cats. (life in a shleter cage, rehomed to a farm as "mouse catcher" or PTS being their usual fate).



Longfellow78 said:


> My only conclusion is that because he came from a breeder who had about 25 cats in their house, he was never trained properly as a kitten that the litter tray was the only acceptible place to pee, and if he is nearby it, and its clean he will go there, but if he is nearby something (ANYthing) else vaguely suitable, then he will just go there instead.


I tend to agree with your logic here and it ties in with my own expereinces of cats like this who came from overcrowded (with cats) homes, where no or little attention was given to their bad toiletting habits, so they just got into the habbit of going where they wanted when they wanted.



Longfellow78 said:


> Does what I think sound feasible to any kindly cat expert on here, and if so is there any solution? Will confinement method work? We have taken to watching him like a hawk 24/7 and so far so good but it's very stressful (we are buying our third new sofa!).


Not an expert by no matter of means... just a foster mum with a fair bit of experience... I would say confinement is the only way to go. We got 50 odd cats out during an eviction last month. 2 of them are staying with a friend of mine, another foster mum. She initially confined them to a large bedroom (with 4 litter trays, covered and uncovered littertrays, and with 3 different types of litter tray fillers), they peed all over the place. So she "downgraded" them do a smaller bedroom, same thing happened. She then downgraded them to the bathroom, and even caged both of them for 3 or 4 days. Then they spent about a week in the bathroom (uncaged) until they had improved. She has now "upgraded" them back into the smaller spare bedroom. But she does have her hands full with the pair of them.

The only other tip I can think to give (apart from start off small --space wise-- and work your way up veryyyyyyy gradually) is to make sure nothing but nothing is left lying around. A towel dropped on the floor is an excuse to pee. A teddy bear left on a shelf is an invite to pee on it. A cardi left over a chair will be pulled on to the floor and peed on. So be as tidy as possible (to the point of being anal). Leave nothing lying around.

Of course I cannot guarantee you this will work. All I can say is I have used this method with success over the years. Do not be tempted to "upgrade" him too quick when you go down this road... slowly slowly wins the race with this method. But you have been at this a year, so a month or two more may not (hopefully) sound that bad to you.



Longfellow78 said:


> Thanks a lot in advance
> 
> George


You're very very welcome and I certainly wish you ALL the very best. Thank you for caring about this cat so much that you have gone through so much already and are still willing to keep trying with him. I hope he realises how lucky a cat he is!! There are not many cat owners like you in the average pound (or kilo )


----------



## Longfellow78 (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks very much for all of the replies.
Despite our efforts he has since peed twice more. Once in our new bed, and once on an old sofa that we had tried hard to clean of his old smells. Obviously he could still smell it there.
He is a little so and so, but we love him (see picture!) and there is no way we would get rid of him, if we won't put up with him then who will?!
I think we will just have to try the confinement method. There seems no other choice.
I will report back any progress.
Thanks again.


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

I had a problem with one of my girls pooing on rugs, she used a tray to wee but only pood on rugs. We tried more trays and umpteen different litters, eventually after about a year of this we have cracked it!

The solution was new (expensive) litter which is very small fine granules (delicate on a little princess paws) AND me sitting with her for 10 mins every evening giving her cuddles then placing her in the tray. If she performed in the litter she got a treat, if not I persevered until she went then she got a treat. It took about 2 weeks on a daily basis of doing this.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Have you tried Prozac on him? I know you said you have tried clomicalm but have you tried Prozac? In my opinion it works far better than clomicalm with cats that have really bad problems with inappropriate toileting habits. I know a lot of people get funny with using antidepressants on cats and I was the same before I had a cat just like yours and had tried everything just like you and so I thought what was there to lose and I have to say that though it doesn't always stop it completely it certainly did help a great deal and I after a few months I could actaully stop checking chairs, sofas and beds so give it a try if you haven't already. I have to agree that confining him to a small area and then increasing it as he learns where he is supposed to go really does help in some cases in cats that suffer the same problem as yours as well.


----------



## gagun (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi George, 
I just wondered what progress you had made? I found this forum in the hopes of finding someone that is going through the same thing as I am - and here you are! I have a 1.5 year old ragdoll who keeps urinating in the bedroom - I feel your pain re: duvets, pillows, towels... it seems to be confined mostly to the bedroom which means my husband and I haven't slept in weeks and weeks... it started after we moved house. Have you had any luck with any other methods mentioned in the posts here? I'm getting desperate but I really don't want to do anything that is going to harm him emotionally  Hope you've had some positive results! 

Thanks, 

gg


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

gagun said:


> Hi George,
> I just wondered what progress you had made? I found this forum in the hopes of finding someone that is going through the same thing as I am - and here you are! I have a 1.5 year old ragdoll who keeps urinating in the bedroom - I feel your pain re: duvets, pillows, towels... it seems to be confined mostly to the bedroom which means my husband and I haven't slept in weeks and weeks... it started after we moved house. Have you had any luck with any other methods mentioned in the posts here? I'm getting desperate but I really don't want to do anything that is going to harm him emotionally  Hope you've had some positive results!
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


has your cat been checked by a vet to see if he has any urinary tract infections ???? Until that has been done... well... that really has to be done first.


----------



## Mercy1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Longfellow78 said:


> Hi everyone,
> This is my first post, and I'd be grateful for any assistance.
> 
> We have a 2 year old Foreign White boy neutered. We've had him for just over a year and he has all sorts of behavioural problems that have slowly gotten under control.
> ...


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Mercy1 said:


> Longfellow78 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

buffie said:


> Mercy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mercy I have to say that I dont find your reply very helpful.Who told you cats have "mental problems at times",Im curious to know.Behaviour issues are not caused by"mental problems" .
> ...


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Mercy1 said:


> Longfellow78 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...


----------



## gagun (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi Tje, 

Yep, he's been checked several times and has had the all-clear...


----------



## Longfellow78 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey all,
Thanks again for more replies.
We have got the very fine grained littler and he and our other girl both like it, and while he has been ok mostly, he still disgraces himself from time to time - although only on a particular sofa (oh and in the sink.....).

Other than the sofa he has not been anywhere else, which is a slight improvement, but we think this is simply lack of opportunity. He is watched like a hawk at all times, and never is allowed anywhere in the house unless one of us is there.

I'm not willing to give him any more medication/ anti-depressants, as I don't think this is the issue.

To re-iterate my previous thoughts I am now totally certain that behavioural problems, litter dis-satisfaction, UTI, or any of the normal explanations are not the problem. I am certain he simply doesn't realise that the world is not his toilet, and if the litter is nearby and clean he will use it, but if he's anywhere else that isn't his bed (although he's peed there too!) then he will just go there, and short of trying to catch him in the act and water pistolling him, I don't see a way to stop this (silver foil doesn't work, he just eats it).

So I'm simply going to keep watching him, and hope that he stops what he's doing. He is now confined to kitchen and dining room at all times unless we are with him.

Thanks again all.

p.s. yes he's a looker isn't he 

p.p.s. well he may have a mental problem?! After all people do, but I don't think that is his problem. Anyway, a thousand duvets later, he's not going anywhere, trust me on that


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I have to congratulate you on sticking by him and not giving up on him. He is very lucky to have you. I know just how you feel though.
Until recently I had 4 cornish rexs from a breeder with over 40 cats and a house that was just one huge litter tray. They all came with health and behaviourial issues. Most of them werent litter trained and pooped and weed all over the house on every surface. Eventually I learnt to be tidy and not have any surfaces that couldnt be wiped clean (so leather sofas and plastic sheeting on the beds!). My worst offender Frisbee sadly died of FIP last year. My second worst, the beautiful but slow Eric, took 4 years to house train!!

I also tried the same things you did but gave up on having a nice clean house the day I found a food bowl directly under a DAP diffuser that had been pooed in. I gave up a bedroom to the cats where they could do as mch damage as they liked and I will hopefully get my spare room back one day!!LOL I know nobody else would put up with them and even if I considered rehoming I know it would be a death sentance for them. But I think if you make a commitment to them then you should stick by them even if they become expensive, inconvienient or messy. I know I can live with cleaning up poop, Im not sure I could live with myself if I abandoned them.
Jst to let you know that others are suffering and understand why you put up with it!!


----------

